# Electrical Problem



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

Encountered a problem today. I don't know if it had anything to do with my headlight mod or not. I was getting ready to ride and I had no power when I turned the switch on. I jumped it off with my truck but when I disconnected the jumper cables, it went dead. So I called a local dealer service dept. and he said it was the battery. I went back out to jump it off again and it smoked from the headlight pod. I took it apart to inspect and I could not see any evident burned wires or anything out of the ordinary. I am hopeful that the relay for the headlight mod may have been the culprit however the headlight switch was not on at the time. Any suggestions?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

sounds like a bad stator/generator wiring or its self 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Did you try and unhook what you did , might try there first I'm guessing it ran before the headlight mod . You may have crossed a wire somewhere or got polarity mixed up .


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I missed the whole smoking from pod part sounds to me like + and - are crossed up somewhere like ^^ he said

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

I've had the mod on for quite a while and had no problems. I'm leaning toward a short. I am currently at work and did not have time to dig into it much. I appreciate the replies and will update when I get this thing sorted out. meanwhile if you think of anything that may help,I'll be watching. Thanks


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

Finally got a chance to check things out on my 2006 Sportsman 450. When I installed the new battery the cooling fan was running and I could not get it to crank. It would spin over only. I unplugged the fan and it started. It appears that the smoke came from the instrument panel and it will not read out at all. the headlights work but the cluster is not reading out. Any suggestions?


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess I should add that while the ATV is running and I plug the fan in, the engine dies.


----------

